# How were you "raised as a child" for worship?



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 30, 2005)

This is a poll as to how you were raised in the church. Were you raised in EP or not? A Mix? Etc.

EP = Exclusive Psalmody
UH = Uninspired Hymnody


----------



## just_grace (Jul 30, 2005)

*Upbringing...*

I come from an unchristian home, I got saved at 20 years old and to be honest I am not bothered by it. I like hymns the best but some lighter songs are quite good too.

I find some hymns real boring though and some modern songs very shallow and in my opinion produced just for commercial reasons. 

I chose the last option.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 30, 2005)

UH is what I was raised on and I have no true knowledge of EP except for what it is. I havent studied it yet.

Blade


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 30, 2005)

Raised on UH, then postmodern/existentialistic worship, then converted to EP and non-instrumental worship after a year or so of study.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 30, 2005)

I don't know which is right but am studying it right now. Being raised in the Assemblies of God, I of course never heard of it until being exposed to the Reformed faith.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 30, 2005)

Whatever RC's held to...........


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 30, 2005)

There isn't really an option for me.

I was raised with both UH and Psalmody side by side, but not EP, and I am still not EP.

I would say that I AM UH, that I HAVE studied EP, and that I have rejected EP, but not psalmody, which I believe to be important.

JH

[Edited on 7-30-2005 by JonathanHunt]


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 30, 2005)

I am assuming that the poll intends that EP = only psalms, no instruments, etc., and that UH means anything except strict EP... in which case, even though we sing psalms, our church is UH.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> There isn't really an option for me.
> 
> I was raised with both UH and Psalmody side by side, but not EP, and I am still not EP.
> ...


----------



## daveb (Jul 30, 2005)

I was raised UH, never sang a psalm in church. First psalm I sang was psalm 42 at a bible camp. I was not aware of the EP position until last year.

As I mentioned in another thread I've recently made the move to an EP position. I am still actively studying the topic (partly thanks to the PB) as I want to know both sides as best as I can.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 30, 2005)

Raised to love hymns in the RCC and PCUSA. Upon my conversion to Christ I came to enjoy [CCM] music ministry. After much prayerful consideration and study, converted to EP in 1991.


[Edited on 7-31-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Augusta (Jul 30, 2005)

I was raised on contemporary worship songs that were not even UH. I only knew a couple of very popular hymns like Amazing Grace and Fairest Lord Jesus. I never sang them in church. Just before we left our church they sang, out of the blue, Fairest Lord Jesus and we were stunned. We thought maybe they were going a little traditional or something but it was not repeated while we were there. They only wanted the popular snappy songs or the ones that elicited a warm fuzzy feeling. 

I had never sung a Psalm in my life until I went to the OPC we currently attend. They use the Trinity Psalter. What has been a blessing is that our intern Pastor is EP and when he is there we know we will get to sing all psalms.


----------



## Puddleglum (Jul 30, 2005)

Traci,
Do you guys still sing hymns sometimes? I know that the last time I was up at Lynnwood we sang several hymns, but that was almost a year ago (last Thanksgiving, I think). 
One of our pastors likes to use the psalter a lot, which I appreciate (even though we're not EP) - and as one of our church's pianists, I prefer having to play an unfamiliar psalm as opposed to an unfamiliar hymn because the tunes for the psalms tend to be easier! 

[Edited on 7-31-2005 by Puddleglum]


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 30, 2005)

_The Broadman Hymnal_
hehehehe
:bigsmile:


----------



## Augusta (Jul 30, 2005)

There is a couple that has been at Lynnwood OPC for several years and they were EP when they joined. They were told that there would always be at least two psalms sung every service. This is pretty much the way it goes most Sundays. So we get to sing alot of psalms. When our Pastor was on vacation our intern Pastor made sure we sang almost exclusively  psalms. It was nice. I hate standing there not singing. 

[Edited on 7-31-2005 by Augusta]


----------



## 5Solas (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't know which is right and don't care to study it right now


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 5, 2005)

I was raised to sing out of a Baptist Hymnal (choruses and contemporary were not permitted) (IFB)

In highschool I switched to hubby's baptist church (SBC). There I learned choruses and contemporary songs.

At the mennonites we learned to sing acapella (instruments were forbidden).

Our current church sings hymns and choruses...HOWEVER, they are chosen very carefully...the songs must be focused on God's Sovereignty...not on ourselves.

I am interested in Psalmody...but I can't say that it is required to be exclusively so.


----------



## wsw201 (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> ...


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> There isn't really an option for me.
> 
> I was raised with both UH and Psalmody side by side, but not EP, and I am still not EP.
> ...



It is kinda funny how, out of all those options, there are none for people who are UH, have always been UH, and are sure about it. The not entirely sure option fits me all right, but of course there are people here who have studied the issue enough to be sure about UH.


----------



## pastorway (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...


----------

